# Silhouette SD newbie-cannot cut Sticky Flock. Need help



## laura1156 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am new to all this. I just bought a Silhouette SD, read all instructions, troubleshooting, etc. and I cannot get my cutter to cut Sticky Flock. Every test I try, all the cutter does is scratch the surface of the flock.

The blade tip (I am using the blade that came with the cutter) does not seem to be out far enough from the color (pink = 3mm) tip to cut anything but paper. I have my media set to flocked vinyl, speed = 3 and thickness = 33. I have windows7 and the latest download of Silhouette studio software. 

Any suggestions? I am sure it is something simple that I am missing


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Email customer service at supportATsilhouetteamericaDOTcom
There service is top notch and fast. They will have you cutting in no time. 
Susie


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Laura, I know that Sticky Flock can be cut with a Silhouette cutter but I'm not personally familiar with what settings to use or which blades it comes with. Hopefully someone on here will see this post who has done it and can help!

In the meantime, I'll email a couple of my customers who I know have that cutter and are using Sticky Flock and hopefully have an answer to you in the morning.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, I still don't have an answer but wanted to bump this post to see if anyone else with the Silhouette can help!
I'm still looking into it for you!


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Like I said, Email customer service and have an answer very shortly.
Susie


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't expect Silhouette America to even have heard of Sticky Flock! They will be FAR more interested in selling their own material for rhinestone cutting, which appears to be a Hartco sandblasting mask of some kind. 

Instead, you should contact whoever sold you the Sticky Flock. It is THEIR responsibility to know which cutters and which settings to use!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Laura!

Sorry it took me an extra day to get an answer for you, but I wanted to be thorough and cover all of my bases!
SandyMcC did me a favor and cut some Sticky Flock with her Silhouette cutter and told me what settings she used. 

You will first need to make sure that you've removed the clear plastic cover sheet from the top of your Sticky Flock. 

Then you will use the pink cap, highest pressure, fastest speed, and make sure you select 2 passes. I believe you have WinPCSIGN, correct? When the Cut/Plot box is open, make sure that in the # of Passes box, you've typed in 2. 

You can also remove the Sticky Flock from the backer paper prior to cutting and stick it to the Silhouette carrier sheet. I don't know if that will help with weeding, but if it doesn't, take the clear cover sheet that you removed earlier and stick the template to the tacky side and turn it over. Use your squeegee to scrape firmly on a hard, flat surface so that the whole thing is stuck really well. Turn it back over and peel the template slowly off. The little circles should stay on the cover sheet. 

Another option is if you have a sticky mat, you can press the template firmly on that and most of the holes should weed easily. 

Please report back and let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Laura, after sending Stephanie the info and just now having reread your original post, I noticed, this time, that you are using Silhouette Studio. Did you get the option to cut twice turned on? If you go to File>Cut Settings, you'll see an option called Double Cut. Check that box if you didn't before. Then just do a small cut. This morning, when I cutting Sticky Flock for the very first time on the Silhouette SD, I would have bet 100$ that it didn't cut. But it's just VERY hard to see the cut lines in the flock. Once I started pressing and lifting the template material on my sticky mat, those circles definitely separated. I just kept pressing and lifting until I had about 95% weeded and then I just used my fingers to remove the rest. But otherwise... came out great! 

I didn't use Silhouette Studio myself because I design in another program (KNK Studio) and I cut from it. But it uses the same controller for setting speed and pressure, so the software you used shouldn't have made a difference in the outcome. But if you continue to have problems, I can find a rhinestone GSD file to import and cut from Silhouette Studio.


----------



## laura1156 (Jan 30, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> Hi Laura!
> 
> Sorry it took me an extra day to get an answer for you, but I wanted to be thorough and cover all of my bases!
> SandyMcC did me a favor and cut some Sticky Flock with her Silhouette cutter and told me what settings she used.
> ...


 
HI,
Sorry I did not get back sooner. I was away for a few days.


----------



## laura1156 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,
I did use the double cut feature. Just like you mentioned, it appeared that the cutter barely scratched the surface. I did everything according to the videos on how to make templates using sticky flock. I removed the clear as instructed and I tried the first go around with the sticky flock backing. I did the weeding with the clear as the video shows but I did not get any holes at all. I had my speed set to 3 which is a slow speed. The silhouette studio has a flocked vinyl setting with the thickness of 28 (33 is highest) and 3 speed (1 is lowest) I made sure set a double cut using the pink blade attachment. That did not work so I tried to run the same sheet through again on the silhouette carrier sheet without the sticky flock backing.

I even got frustrated and removed the pink blade attachment completely and tried to see if I could cut the flock then and it cut but really cut badly (the holes were kind of torn). Maybe the blade is dull now. Anyway, I will try purchasing a new 60 degree blade and try again.

Thanks for all your help! I will let you know when I am successful.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

_If you need any help,, there are many of us who cut sticky flock, just ask and we will be glad to help.

MMM
_


----------



## laura1156 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Stephanie,
WOW thanks for all your help. I was away for a few days and did not get a chance to see responses. I replied to Sandy McC already and will try some other things. 

I have been real careful not to ruin my flock


----------



## laura1156 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Stephanie,
Okay I will try that again and let you know. Sorry for taking so long. I have been away for a few days.


----------



## mikenandrea (Jan 23, 2009)

how much does folks charge to cut the sticky flock if we provide the template?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You could put a add in the referral area for help cutting your Sticky Flock.


----------

